# wstępnie się umówić



## alejandro123

Dzień dobry,

chciałbym spytać jak powiedzieć po angielsku: "wstępnie się umówić". (Umówmy się wstępnie na 17.00...)


----------



## Thomas1

Przydałoby się trochę kontekstu. Chodzi o spotkanie?


----------



## alejandro123

Tak jak napisałem w nawiasie. Chcę się z kims umówić, ale nie jestem pewien co do godziny, więc mówię: "umówmy się wstępnie na godzinę 17.00"


----------



## wolfbm1

Let's set/make a tentative time  for 5 pm.
Może jeszcze: Let's tentatively plan on meeting at 5 pm.


----------



## DW

_Let's tentatively make an appointment for 5 p.m. or so._


----------



## alejandro123

ok, dzięki chłopaki


----------



## głupi

wolfbm1 said:


> Let's set/make a tentative time  for 5 pm.
> Może jeszcze: Let's tentatively plan on meeting at 5 pm.



"To set a tentative *date* of [insert date]" jest dosyć powszechnym zwrotem, ale nigdy nie usłyszałem "To set a tentative *time*...". Nie brzmi mi to dobrze.

"Let's tentatively plan on meeting at..." sounds fine, though.


----------



## wolfbm1

głupi said:


> ...  ale nigdy nie usłyszałem "To set a tentative *time*...". Nie brzmi mi to dobrze.


Jeżeli tak, to się wycofuję. Polegałem na Google. 
Ale sam wyraz 'set' chyba często występuje jeżeli jest mowa o umawianiu się na jakąś godzinę. Można chyba powiedzieć: OK, we are set for 5 pm. (Ok, jesteśmy umówieni na 17:00.) A 'set' to znaczy właściwie ustawiać albo ustalać.


----------



## głupi

Tak, "We are set for [time]" byłoby dobrze.

Looking in Google, I see that some of the results for "set a tentative time" are actually "set a tentative time frame", "set a tentative time period", "time schedule", "time limit", etc. There are some others that use the phrase in the way you mentioned, but "to set a tentative *date* of" is the much more usual expression, and with "time" it would just sound kind of off to me (in conversational English).


----------



## alejandro123

so, glupi how to express this in conversational English?

"we are set for..."  is a usual expression in that kind of situations?


----------

